# Candle Making Tips Needed



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

All,
I was able to render over 4 lbs of wax from my bees this year and decided to use it to make some candles. My first batch of candles, I used a microwave and put my rendered wax into a measuring cup and melted it down. Once it was melted, I added color and some fragrance in the measuring cup and mix it up and pour into the molds. Everything worked great and my Christmas candles look almost perfect. 
My next batch was going to be just beeswax candles with no color or fragrance but I realized that my measuring cup already had colored wax in it. I can't clean the measuring cup and so another is needed so the wax is clean.
How do you more experienced candle-ists handle this? Do you have a measuring cup for each color? Does each colored cup have a scented and un-scented version? Do you have a single melting cup and transfer to something else?
I want to minimize the amount of items I need to store for candle making.
Thanks!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have used can large cans free but for clean after eating the food out ou them. I all is keep my eyes open at garage sale or goodwill store for thing. Stainless steel or glass work. I just wipe it out after use.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I do have three pyrex measuring containers (2 and 4 cup) for different colors. One for natural color and two for other colors. I do not scent beeswax. It is easy to just use again and no need to empty container or wipe clean. Use the double boiler method. I place plastic wrap on top to keep the wax clean.

We used to have just one pyrex measuring container and would pour the extra wax after a pour into votive glass containers or pint canning jars (must be full) and then when cool and hard, it would pop out when pressed on top. This gave me an empty pyrex container for a different batch.

The initial big batches of wax I put into the electric Presto kettle. Very very low temp...........like just warm. If you just want small pieces, you could freeze the wax and into a plastic ziplock bag and hit gently with a hammer.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I do not scent bees wax kind of defeats the purpose of using bees wax to make candles. Most people like the smell of the fresh wax that is why they buy bees wax candles. many tell me when they can no longer smell them well they burn them and come get another. I melt my wax in an old slow cooker. Dip into old coffee cups that I got at a flee market for ten cents apiece, with a stainless steel ladle, add color chips to suit me. at tem cents a cup I have one for every color, and could have one for every color sent combo.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

How and how often should I clean my silicone candle molds. I notice there is some residual wax sticking to the molds and my one mold has had over a dozen pours done.


----------

